# My new apartment smells like dog pee



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

People of the Forum: 

So, we finally found a great GSD-friendly condo to rent, and moved this weekend. Yay! One problem. The previous tenants had a Lab puppy, and the moment I stepped inside, I was hit by a wall of smell. Specifically, the smell of dog urine. 

It seems to be concentrated in the entryway, and in the corners and along the baseboards of the living room. But really, you can smell dog pee everywhere. It's pretty disgusting. I had cleaners come and scrub every square inch with a sanitizing solution, and the odor got a little better, but it still smells. It smells bad, you guys. I need your help. 

What's the best product for odor removal on hardwood floors? I saw an ad for a product that came with a blacklight. Does the blacklight work to find the spots, or is it just a gimmick?

I have an enzyme-based cleaner, but it's for carpet and I don't want to damage the floors. The floor is paneled, meaning there are little cracks in between each panel where dog pee can settle. Nasty. 

I have 2 months to get the smell out -- that's when Batman comes home, and I am not about to introduce my puppy to a home that another dog has freely marked. If I clean everyday, will the smell diminish with time? 

Sigh. If I may vent a little: It really sucks to go through all the hassle and stress of moving, then have to deal with someone else's dog pee mess. The other thing that frustrates me is that the previous tenants deny that their puppy ever urinated in the house, and claim that they never noticed an odor. So, you're saying you had a Lab puppy for 4 months that had free reign of the condo (not crate trained), and never had a single accident? I find that very hard to believe. Luckily, so does my landlord.

It's people like this who make it so difficult for good dog owners to find a rental. :nono: I may get the blacklight just to prove to them that their puppy, like every other puppy in the world, had accidents, and they just didn't take the responsibility of cleaning up after him.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

It should be your landlord's concern to clean this issue up and if necessary remove carpeting, tiles, etc that are soiled and replace them with new ones. It is a health hazard for you to live in an environment like this. The other concern I would have is that you will be blamed for said damage once you are ready to move out. Definitely put that responsibility on your landlord.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, and you may be blamed for the odor for sure. Another thing, even when the odor is removed to the human nose(hard to do without replacing carpet) your new pup will smell it and probably mark the areas, creating more problem.
Let the landlord know now, so you won't lose your deposit when you move out. Though pet friendly rentals probably seldom get a deposit return?


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

As I fellow renter with several dogs, I feel your struggle and I would encourage you to push the issue with your landlord especially before your puppy arrives so that there is no way you can be blamed for the smell. They should be responsible for cleaning the floors until the odor is gone. Also, that will protect you from being blamed for any potential damage that could be done by cleaning products.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Clean+Green, Wood and Tile.
CLEAN + green Wood & Tile Cleaner, Odor Eliminator & Stain Remover at PETCO

Love the product, use it alot - my dogs do not mess in the house, but I tried the product and just really like it. On your hands and knees, microfibre cloth


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> It should be your landlord's concern to clean this issue up and if necessary remove carpeting, tiles, etc that are soiled and replace them with new ones. It is a health hazard for you to live in an environment like this. The other concern I would have is that you will be blamed for said damage once you are ready to move out. Definitely put that responsibility on your landlord.


Thanks, KSdogowner. It's a remote landlord situation (private owner, lives far way), and he is on my side. I have photographed the current condition for him, and have written confirmation that I did not cause this. 

I hadn't thought of replacing the floor panels. If it comes to that, OK, but I would rather try to clean it first. 

Is there no way to remove the odor from a hardwood floor? My impression is that the previous tenants didn't use any specialty products to clean-up after their magical accident-free puppy. I would like to try cleaning with an effective product before proposing a floor replacement.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

SitUbuSit said:


> Is there no way to remove the odor from a hardwood floor? My impression is that the previous tenants didn't use any specialty products to clean-up after their magical accident-free puppy. I would like to try cleaning with an effective product before proposing a floor replacement.


The trick with cleaning something like that completely up is to catch it right after it happens. Since this happened to the former tenant, the urine has had time to soak into the materials and no matter what you use will more than likely not be able to be cleaned up completely. This is also the reason why it is probably better to replace the material. There are great products, such as has been suggested earlier, but they can only do so much. Wishing you success in removing the issue completely.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I really appreciate your moral support! 

Landlord is not a problem. I notified the landlord immediately after move-in, by phone and in writing. He can't smell it for himself, but he believes me. I have it in writing (from him) that I did not cause this. The landlord is a good person -- if he wasn't, I don't know what I'd do. 



sashadog said:


> As I fellow renter with several dogs, I feel your struggle and I would encourage you to push the issue with your landlord especially before your puppy arrives so that there is no way you can be blamed for the smell. They should be responsible for cleaning the floors until the odor is gone. Also, that will protect you from being blamed for any potential damage that could be done by cleaning products.





onyx'girl said:


> I agree, and you may be blamed for the odor for sure. Another thing, even when the odor is removed to the human nose(hard to do without replacing carpet) your new pup will smell it and probably mark the areas, creating more problem.
> Let the landlord know now, so you won't lose your deposit when you move out. Though pet friendly rentals probably seldom get a deposit return?


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link! This looks promising. 



ozzymama said:


> Clean+Green, Wood and Tile.
> CLEAN + green Wood & Tile Cleaner, Odor Eliminator & Stain Remover at PETCO
> 
> Love the product, use it alot - my dogs do not mess in the house, but I tried the product and just really like it. On your hands and knees, microfibre cloth


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

As long as you sent the landlord...in writting a statement complaining about the pee, you should be okay.

1/2 vinegar and 1/2 water in a spray bottle. (test a small area out first to make sure it won't discolor anything) Spray along the baseboards and let sit for about 5 minutes then wash down with a rag...I love the magic eraser. Then go along each crack of the hardwood floor and spray. Usually it will be the cracks closer to the baseboard areas. Use a Qtip to get down as far as you can. 

That should work....but if it doesn't. Your landlord should probably repaint with a paint like "Refresh" pet paint. It kills the odor of pee.

I'm not sure about the hardwoods. The pee could have went to the pad underneath. No way to get rid of that except to remove the pad. I would try the Q-tip dipped in vinegar first.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would use bleach and warm water on things the
bleach wouldn't hurt. after bleaching i would use
pine oil and warm water. i would also use baking soda.
after usuing the water solutions i would spread baking
sofa everywhere. if you use baking soda make the
ares are dry before usuing. when my pup went on the
rug i used the vinegar and warm water. i soaked the area.
then i covered the area with baking soda. after you clean
can you leave the windows open???


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've used Nature's Miracle on hardwood floors, but I've always done it right away after the accident, and I wipe up the pee, pour a little NM over it (or spray it on, it also comes in a spray bottle), and then wipe it up again. I don't let it sit like I would on carpet, I leave it a little damp and then let it dry the rest of the way. It worked just fine, but I don't know how effective it would be for old spots like you've got. 

A blacklight should work to highlight the pee spots, but you don't need anything fancy - one from the hardware store is fine.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

How irritating! At least it's not cat urine, nothing is worst than cat urine smell.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

If I were you, I might get that black light nayways, and take a picture of it to try to capture the current state of affairs. Though your landlord acknowledged that your dog didn't cause the damage right now, he could say the extent was not htis great when you moved in.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Try the vinegar and water. If you can rent a carpet cleaner, dont use the actual cleaner, just the machine.


----------



## Matty (May 31, 2011)

Any idea how old the carpet is? I know in California there are certain things in a rental that must be replaced after so many years. Carpet should be replaced after something like 5 years but of course some landlords don't do this since it costs money. Paint must be redone after so many years too. 

Have the carpets been professionally cleaned? It isn't that expensive and they do a good job. I used to rent those rug docter machines from the grocery store and it worked out pretty well. Takes some elbow grease but then you don't have to pay someone to do it.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

I second the 1/2 water & 1/2 vinegar. I used it on rugs when I had puppies and it worked better then anything else. Also came in handy when I was potty training my kids! The problem is that more then likely the urine has seeped into the cracks. I just don't see how you are going to be able to clean where it seeped into, without pulling up the flooring. You can't even let any type of cleaner sit without risking damage to the wood. It sounds like it probably has seeped into the pad. I would ask the owner to replace the flooring due to the smell as it is his responsibility. He should have gotten a deposit in addition to a pet deposit to contribute to these expenses. If you can smell it, your dog will smell it. Heck, my GSD has me cross the road just to smell another dogs poop. They definitely have a stong sense of smell!


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the good tips and moral support! It really helps. 

OK, update time: So, the cleaners on Friday cleaned the floors and baseboards with a bleach solution -- they really scrubbed, and no damage was done to the wood that I could see (bleach was diluted enough). That helped, but there was still a lingering smell. We kept the windows open all weekend, and it's been pretty sunny out, so both the fresh air and sunshine seemed to help diminish the smell. 

Today, I went to PetCo and bought the Clean Green spray that *ozzymama* recommended, AND the Nature's Miracle that *Cassidy's Mom* recommended, AND I bought a small blacklight (can't say I don't listen to you all!). I used the blacklight, but couldn't find anything. I think the thorough bleach cleaning from Friday zapped any concentrated spots, or maybe I wasn't using it right.

In any case, I just sprayed the Clean Green tonight, windows still open. I am noticing an improvement already. I will try the Natures's Miracle and the vinegar if things don't improve. I may try them both anyway (new to NM, but a big fan of vinegar solution) just to see what works best.

The previous tenants moved out on Thursday night, and naturally the dog pee smell was strongest on Friday morning. Now, after 3 days of steady cleaning and ventilation, the smell has gotten noticeably better. I think we're going to beat this! I have not ruled out the possibility of pulling up the floorboards though, if this does not go away completely.

Thanks, again, guys!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know I have also seen hardwood floor cleaners like a carpet cleaner but for hardwoods,,don't know if that would help, but it sounds like the green spray is helping!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

marshies said:


> If I were you, I might get that black light nayways, and take a picture of it to try to capture the current state of affairs. Though your landlord acknowledged that your dog didn't cause the damage right now, he could say the extent was not htis great when you moved in.


 
i second this idea. They use black light to locate all kinds of stains. urine being one of them. You want visual documented proof of everything for when you moved in and when you move out. Its to cover your butt in a big way. 

You've also gotten some good suggestions for cleaning solutions but as said already, it may come down to the flooring needing replacement because its been left to sit so long.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Hate to say this, but.....

If a dog peed on the hardwood and it soaked in, a dog-any dog-is going to be able to smell that for YEARS. Their sense of smell compared to ours is difficult to explain. The region of dog's brains that process scents is bigger than ours by a factor of 4 (whereas their overall brain size is smaller by a factor of 10-15). The surface area that acts as the chemical receptor in their nose is roughly the size of typing paper (GSD at least) and the typical humans is postage stamp sized. By a dog's reckoning we CANNOT smell. A faint scent to us is a huge flashing neon sign to a dog.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

*Air filter!*

The maintenance guy came by today to replace the air conditioning filter. I asked him the same question I ask all my guests: "Do you smell dog pee in here?" (yeah, I know, I'm a charming hostess)

He said he didn't smell pee so much as he smelled "dog," then he started smelling around the AC unit, which is embedded in the wall, smack in between the two areas (entry and living room) that smell most like pee. He said he thought the air filter was trapping the "dog smell" (including urine smells), and replacing it should help.

This was all during lunch hour. Well, I just came home from work, and for the first time, did NOT smell dog pee at the entry way! I think the repeated floor cleaning (with your suggested products), open windows, and the air filter replacement all contributed to removing most of the odor. Three days later, I'd say it's 90 percent gone. 

The air filter, by the way, was FILTHY. Just disgusting. I have attached a photo for you to see. Can't believe the previous tenants didn't notice that the AC wasn't working (too clogged to pass air), or that the vents were caked in grime and dust. Or that their house smelled like pee. But I digress.

Thank you all for your help! And check your air filter if you ever have a similar problem!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

brembo said:


> Hate to say this, but.....
> 
> If a dog peed on the hardwood and it soaked in, a dog-any dog-is going to be able to smell that for YEARS. Their sense of smell compared to ours is difficult to explain. The region of dog's brains that process scents is bigger than ours by a factor of 4 (whereas their overall brain size is smaller by a factor of 10-15). The surface area that acts as the chemical receptor in their nose is roughly the size of typing paper (GSD at least) and the typical humans is postage stamp sized. By a dog's reckoning we CANNOT smell. A faint scent to us is a huge flashing neon sign to a dog.


This... Unfortunately

Those products are designed to eliminate the smell enough so that a human won't notice it. There is nothing that can be done to remove it enough that a dog won't notice it. Just think how long after a cadaver dog can detect and alert... And that is often on much more minute scent deposits than a hardwood floor that was repeatedly urine soaked.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

ugh I hate people. My in laws came over who dont own any animals and my MIL said my house smelled like "dog" which irked me because I smell nothing and no one has ever said they smelled anything even I have asked. When I started asking her more questions she said it didn't smell like pee but just like a dog fur but Jinx doesn't even have the doggy smell if you put your nose in her coat (I sniff her all the time lol) but she has to have something to say about my house EVERY time she comes over so I have learned to ignore her. Anyways I digress I think its ridiculous you had to move into that and I hate the filter thing we change ours just about every month (sometimes I forgot for a week or so extra) but to look like that is ridiculous.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

BR870 said:


> This... Unfortunately
> 
> Those products are designed to eliminate the smell enough so that a human won't notice it. There is nothing that can be done to remove it enough that a dog won't notice it. Just think how long after a cadaver dog can detect and alert... And that is often on much more minute scent deposits than a hardwood floor that was repeatedly urine soaked.


 
An enzyme cleaner can help alot for a dog maybe not completely especially after sitting so long but an enzyme cleaner will help. However for the hard floor since there are cracks you'd have to pour it on let it soak through the cracks and into the padding underneath and sit and naturally dry to help at all


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

SitUbuSit said:


> I used the blacklight, but couldn't find anything. I think the thorough bleach cleaning from Friday zapped any concentrated spots, or maybe I wasn't using it right.


Was it completely dark at the time? If not, try it at night, with all the lights off. It's possible that the cleaning you've already done is enough that nothing more will show up with the blacklight.


----------



## kimkats000 (Dec 28, 2005)

BAKING SODA!!!!!!!!!! You can get big bags of it Sams. 

We had a room where the cat of the people before us sprayed some wood paneling that we did NOT want to replace. We cleaned it with bleach followed by vinegar. We could still smell it 

I used a turkey baster to get it into the groves/cracks. I let it sit for several days. I vacuumed it up and but some more down just to be on the safe side.

It worked!

Good luck!

Kim


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Ooh, this is a good tip! I will try it. The smell has improved a lot since move-in, but I think baking soda has the potential to improve things even more. I also like that it's chemical-free.

Thanks!



kimkats000 said:


> BAKING SODA!!!!!!!!!! You can get big bags of it Sams.
> 
> We had a room where the cat of the people before us sprayed some wood paneling that we did NOT want to replace. We cleaned it with bleach followed by vinegar. We could still smell it
> 
> ...


----------

